# Raspberry leaf tea who took it in previous pregnancies?



## Louise88

I just wondered how many weeks were you when you started drinking/taking it and how how many weeks were you when you gave birth?

I know its a myth about it bringing on labour I just thought it would be interesting to see if a majority of us who took it actually did go into labour earlier??


----------



## HannahGraceee

I started drinking it from 37 weeks! I drank loads cos I actually liked it lol 

Had her at 42 weeks by section :lol: defo didn't work for me

I forgot to mention I was induced at 42 weeks and had a non progressive labour


----------



## Eleanor ace

I started at about 37 weeks both times. Had my first at 42 weeks (induced), second at 41 weeks. 
So it didn't send me into labour (which wasn't why I took it) but I do think it made my contractions more efficient. My first labour was shorter and I progressed quicker, that was with drinking a couple cups a day. With DD I took about 6 capsules over 4 weeks as I kept forgetting :dohh:.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I started at 27 weeks - was induced at 41 weeks. Didn't notice that it did anything for me!


----------



## Beaney192

With my first pregnancy I took it from 32 weeks, was induced at 42 weeks ended up needing emergency forceps. 
2nd pregnancy never took it and went into labour naturally at 40 weeks with a really quick labour (3hours) so no it didn't work for me. Xx


----------



## Mrs HM

I saw this thread on the home page and wanted to respond. 

I started with with one or two cups of RLT a day at 32 weeks. My waters broke and I had my son at 36weeks.


----------



## steph.

Started at 35 w and had her at 37 after 3 hour labour. I took epo too.


----------



## d_b

Started at 37w and had him at 39+4. Fast labour but I only drank a cup a day so I don't know if it did anything, I think you're supposed to drink 3 cups. It's not supposed to start labour, just tone the uterus to shorten labour and pushing.


----------



## bellaloo

It's not meant for bringing on labour it's to help the muscles contract in the second stage of labour. I drank it from 36/7 weeks with both of mine and it made me have Brixton hicks after a couple of cups lol. I had about 2 to 3 cups a day. It's nice. And it's good to drink after the birth too I swear by it. I would recommend drinking it. First baby came on his due date and second baby came at 37+5 plan on drinking it again with my 3rd x


----------



## Pearls18

There is no relation between RLT and when labour starts so it's a bit of a non starter really, it strengthens the uterine muscles to assist with second stage labour, nothing more.


----------



## BunnyN

I had an interesting experience with RLT. I drank it from about 36 weeks but I noticed whenever I drank it I got very strong BH contractions. I don't think it was just coincidence. I actually stopped drinking it because I was worried the BH contractions were not normal (they were painful and up to 4 mins long) when I was 8days overdue I started drinking it again and got strong BH type contractions that turned into labour. Of course I can't be sure it had anything to do with it but I think it might have. When my uterus didn't shrink propperly after the birth I decided to try RLT and I felt it contracting, which I hadn't had before even when BFing. I lost a large blood clot and my uterus shrunk a lotin 24hrs. So I feel that it did have a stimulating/strengthening effect on my uterine muscles.


----------



## oedipamass

MarineWAG said:


> it strengthens the uterine muscles to assist with second stage labour, nothing more.

I have also heard from my midwife that it helps the recovery of the uterus postpartum (less bleeding, faster toning, etc.) but yeah, it doesn't induce labor as some people assume.


----------



## Pearls18

oedipamass said:


> MarineWAG said:
> 
> 
> it strengthens the uterine muscles to assist with second stage labour, nothing more.
> 
> I have also heard from my midwife that it helps the recovery of the uterus postpartum (less bleeding, faster toning, etc.) but yeah, it doesn't induce labor as some people assume.Click to expand...

Oh yes it's great for period pain as well apparently "nothing more" wasn't the best turn of phrase!


----------



## Rebaby

With my older son I drank it from 32 weeks, went into labour at 38+1, with my youngest I drank it from 33 weeks, went into labour at 38+3 and he was born the following day.

I don't honestly think it made much of a difference but I don't mind the taste so it's something I'd do again in future pregnancies anyway.


----------



## maybebaby3

It's not supposed to induce labour, just makes contractions more effective


----------



## BunnyN

maybebaby3 said:


> It's not supposed to induce labour, just makes contractions more effective

I do wonder in my case if my body was having trouble going into labour for some reason and the RLT helped the contractions to get started propperly.


----------



## Heramys

Not sure why they advice twin mums to be to not take it? :shrug:


----------



## BunnyN

Heramys said:


> Not sure why they advice twin mums to be to not take it? :shrug:

Interesting, didn't know that.


----------



## Pearls18

Heramys said:


> Not sure why they advice twin mums to be to not take it? :shrug:

It wouldn't surprise me if it was generally the medical profession being overly cautious as they don't tend to overly understand herbal remedies, although I found BunnyN's story interesting because from how she worded it I could understand how it could potentially induce labour with the "work out" it gives the uterine muscles. I wonder also, if it could be because with having twins it's more likely you could end up with a c section, I know there tends to be a bit of a worry about c sections and RLT and those who have already had one are told not to take it.


----------



## Heramys

Hmm, might be! I was a bit disappointed as I planned to have rlt just to help with twin nr 2 as the contractions can be too weak to last for the second one. But I'm not sure I dare to have some after the advice against it. :blush:


----------



## Pearls18

Heramys said:


> Hmm, might be! I was a bit disappointed as I planned to have rlt just to help with twin nr 2 as the contractions can be too weak to last for the second one. But I'm not sure I dare to have some after the advice against it. :blush:

It's always worth looking around for different research, MWs often give out misinformation on RLT so there might be some conflicting evidence. Do you get offered a c section with twins out of interest?


----------



## Heramys

Yes I will be offered c-sec if twin one hasn't got head down at one of the future scans (or something else obvious wrong). But not otherwise, unless I'm scared to death of vaginal birth. 
I'm having a scan and birth info/discussing meeting in four weeks with OB so I'll see what they say then. 
I'm going to look around some more regarding the rlt, but all I've found is advice against it :/


----------



## ThinkPositiv

Started at 37 weeks, about 4 cups a day. Loved it!!!! Water broke at 38 and a half weeks. Labor went great.


----------



## Miniamo

I started with a cup a day from 32 weeks, gradually increasing to about 3 cups a day. Waters broke at 11pm on due date and had her by 3.30pm the next day. Active labour was recorded as 7 hours and pushed her our in 10 mins! Hard to say if tea helped but felt like I had decent not too protracted labour (and I had an epi later on which slowed things down a bit). After my waters broke though I have to say there was no gradual build up of contractions - they started within the hour every 3-4 mins lasting for a minute - I wonder now whether tea did make them more efficient!


----------



## Pearls18

Miniamo said:


> I started with a cup a day from 32 weeks, gradually increasing to about 3 cups a day. Waters broke at 11pm on due date and had her by 3.30pm the next day. Active labour was recorded as 7 hours and pushed her our in 10 mins! Hard to say if tea helped but felt like I had decent not too protracted labour (and I had an epi later on which slowed things down a bit). After my waters broke though I have to say there was no gradual build up of contractions - they started within the hour every 3-4 mins lasting for a minute - I wonder now whether tea did make them more efficient!

Oh this is true for me too, I didn't really get a build up to labour, I got some twinges in the day to suggest it was going to start but they weren't painful, but from my first proper contraction they were pretty full on and every 5 mins right from the start and then just got closer together until he was born 4 hours later, so yeah although mine was a short labour it was pretty intense, and I guess "efficient"!


----------



## Miniamo

Interesting MarineWAG! I guess I would prefer a quicker and more painful labour than really long and drawn out, albeit less painful...I think! And to be honest, 3 weeks on it really is a bit of a hazy memory - probably a blessing!


----------



## Pearls18

Miniamo said:


> Interesting MarineWAG! I guess I would prefer a quicker and more painful labour than really long and drawn out, albeit less painful...I think! And to be honest, 3 weeks on it really is a bit of a hazy memory - probably a blessing!

Absolutely! Fingers crossed I get the same this time lol.


----------



## steph.

MarineWAG said:


> Miniamo said:
> 
> 
> I started with a cup a day from 32 weeks, gradually increasing to about 3 cups a day. Waters broke at 11pm on due date and had her by 3.30pm the next day. Active labour was recorded as 7 hours and pushed her our in 10 mins! Hard to say if tea helped but felt like I had decent not too protracted labour (and I had an epi later on which slowed things down a bit). After my waters broke though I have to say there was no gradual build up of contractions - they started within the hour every 3-4 mins lasting for a minute - I wonder now whether tea did make them more efficient!
> 
> Oh this is true for me too, I didn't really get a build up to labour, I got some twinges in the day to suggest it was going to start but they weren't painful, but from my first proper contraction they were pretty full on and every 5 mins right from the start and then just got closer together until he was born 4 hours later, so yeah although mine was a short labour it was pretty intense, and I guess "efficient"!Click to expand...

Me too! I was reading a book one minute and the other I was doubled over in a full on contraction. They kept coming super strong, and she was 3 hours later!


----------



## Calibeachbum

I started drinking the tea in 2nd tri. It was summer so I would just make a pitcher and chill it in the fridge. I was crowning when it came time to push. MW said my uterus was doing the work for me. I only pushed for 10 minutes, I credit this to RRLT.


----------



## Mummy Bean

started at 34 weeks building up slowly (i just took capsules) to having 6 caps a day at full term. 

I didnt think it was meant to bring on labour but help whilst in it....i know when i finally went into labour my contraction were pretty constant from the begining and 12 hrs from 1st contraction to holding him was not bad for a 1st timer. - but i dont have any thing to compare it to


----------



## willowblossom

I drank 2-3 cups a day from 36 weeks. Went into labour at 39+5 but pushed for well over an hour so dnt think it had any affect of me x


----------



## SusieRose

I took it from 32 weeks and gradually increased the dosage gave birth at 39+2 . Went into slow labour on the thurs. Woke up sat morn at 1.30 with painful contractions. Born at 5.16am. Midwife said I was in established labour for less than 2hrs!! Worked for me!


----------



## The Alchemist

I didn't take rlt with my first and gave birth 9 days early.

For this pregnancy, I started drinking it around 28 weeks with just one cuppa day. I started drinking 2 cups last week. I will increase to 3 cups after 34/35 weeks. 

I think I'd rather choose a shorter and intense labor than a long and less-intense labor. But that's just my personality - "get it over with" :flower: I also plan on continuing to drink it after I have my boy too, it's suppose to help shorten pp bleeding and other things. I also read somewhere that it's beneficial to drink it while breastfeeding as well as it enriches the milk because of the vitamin+minerals.


----------



## Seity

I started it at 32 weeks with my first and gave birth at 38 weeks.
I started at 25 weeks with my second and gave birth at 39 weeks.

It doesn't make you go into labor early or earlier, it simply tones your uterus to make the 2nd stage of labor more effective. I had a 3 hour active labor with 6 min pushing stage with my first and a 30 min active labor with a 5 min pushing stage with my second.
I believe that RLT was effective.
I started with 1 cup a day and worked my way up to 4 a day.


----------



## Delamere19

I started bout 36 weeks with my son but I went overdue and got induced at 41+3. I'm not sure I'll bother this time tbh. My sis works in a health food shop and said that you shouldn't have it too early. Around 36 wks plus x


----------



## Seity

^^
That's BS.
It's safe to take, pregnant or not. In fact, it's likely to decrease the chance of miscarriage for some women in 1st trimester because it can make the uterine lining healthier and better for implant.
There are some women who shouldn't take it because of other medical reasons, but your average woman is fine to take it at any time.


----------



## Pearls18

Seity said:


> ^^
> That's BS.
> It's safe to take, pregnant or not. In fact, it's likely to decrease the chance of miscarriage for some women in 1st trimester because it can make the uterine lining healthier and better for implant.
> There are some women who shouldn't take it because of other medical reasons, but your average woman is fine to take it at any time.

There's no need to put it so rudely and to belittle the poster's sister, in this country medical professionals and those in health care shops do not advise women to take RLT during pregnancy before 32 weeks, it is even written on the tea packaging (of the one I had). I don't know the medical debate I haven't read into, but in this country it isn't BS so the sister was only doing her job with this advice. I personally had a lot of affects from the tea and wouldn't risk drinking it earlier knowing the affect it had on me.


----------



## Kat541

Me! 15 minutes of pushing with the first, and I only started taking it my third trimester. I've been drinking from the start of this pregnancy.


----------



## LittleMissK

I started drinking the tea at 32 weeks, 2-3 a day, then switched to the capsules at 36 weeks taking one with each meal.
I went into labour at exactly 38 weeks, and my second stage of labour lasted less than half an hour.
Not sure if it was just a coincidence or if the raspberry leaf helped? :)


----------



## LittleMissK

I started drinking the tea at 32 weeks, 2-3 a day, then switched to the capsules at 36 weeks taking one with each meal.
I went into labour at exactly 38 weeks, and my second stage of labour lasted less than half an hour.
Not sure if it was just a coincidence or if the raspberry leaf helped? :)


----------



## hels08

it isnt meant to induce labour it tones your uterus muscles so that the pushing stage is shorter and easier, im taking it now with my 3rd and with my other two i have taken it and only pushed for 10mins or so, it may not be the tea but it certainly hasnt done me any harm x


----------



## Jaycrew

Nice thread!! I and still ttc but - Have been wondering if Rasberry leaf actually helps with uterine tone -and it sounds like it does- Im planning a VBA3C which I found a Dr that is reputable and willing. i want to help my body in the process being that after c sections your uterine wall is thinner. however there is no greater risk of vbac vs repeat c section. I Really am sold on the rasberry leaf tea and will def be drinking it now and prob stop once I get a bfp- and then start it again at 34 wks. Tryna have a good plan ;) and do aLL that i can do to help my body. great testimonies ladies!


----------



## _Delilah_

I took raspberry leaf tea from 32 weeks and pushed for 6 minutes. So I would definitely say it helped


----------



## Jaycrew

_Delilah_ said:


> I took raspberry leaf tea from 32 weeks and pushed for 6 minutes. So I would definitely say it helped

Oh WHOA!!! Love it - my dream!


----------



## smileyfaces

Took from 32 weeks with my second...induced labour at 40+3...I had a fast labour and only needed two or three pushes to get him out. I bled a lot after birth but my uterus went back down really quickly afterwards. 

I wouldnt say it is effective at bringing on labour (which is not what it is for anyway) but in my case it defo helped to tone my uterus.


----------



## bamm

Started drinking it at 37 weeks on the dot, was induced at 40+6, after a bleed and mild contractions all day on 40+5, had her on the night of 40+6


----------



## Jaycrew

I just stared drinking mine today - not pregnant yet - but I hear this helps overall with uterine tone - so why not start now? ;)


----------



## Urchinia

I drank RRL starting around 33 weeks.

I had to be induced with gel at 38w 4d, and had a 6 hour labour. I really think that the RRL helped me have a short, productive first birth. I will use it again if we have more kiddos :)


----------



## daddiesgift

Me! I've drank it in a three pregnancies as soon as I found out really. Maybe a cup a day? I'm not sure as I don't mind the taste so I drink it whenever water isn't sounding so great. I drink it after baby as well. I had #1 at "37" weeks but after birth they realized what I was saying whole pregnancy that I was further along than they said! :dohh: I have #2 at 38+6. Both born under 7 hours, pushed no longer than 10 minutes. One epidural, one natural birth. Bleeding post partum wasn't so bad. Maybe 2 weeks? Hard to remember! :winkwink:


----------

